# 1911 Carry Nitron..... just arrived



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

It's a nice little gun, and if it follows the path of the GSR, and the Platinum Carry, it'll be a pleasure to carry and shoot.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sweet, very interested in hearing more about it. It's one of those guns I always wanted to get but could never find one to get my hands on prior to placing an order.

One thing I've found on the GSR line as a whole is that the tail edge of the MSH and frame was a hair too sharp...but that's an easy fix.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

The heel of the grip may be a bit sharper than some, due to the lanyard pin. All three Sig 1911's that I have utilize the pin....


----------



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

USMCJ, Great looking pistol, how do you like the carry Nitron so far? I just bught a sig 1911 C3 and they are similar. Does the carry have a 4.2" barrel?



usmcj said:


> It's a nice little gun, and if it follows the path of the GSR, and the Platinum Carry, it'll be a pleasure to carry and shoot.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

mjeter said:


> USMCJ, Great looking pistol, how do you like the carry Nitron so far? I just bught a sig 1911 C3 and they are similar. Does the carry have a 4.2" barrel?


Thank you. I'm very pleased with it. I've put around 1K rounds thru it thus far, with no issues. It does have a 4.2" barrel. While it's personal preference, I do like the fact that the gun is all steel. I have no problems with the weight. It's kinda like an old friend, in that I was carrying a 1911 platform before the lightweight frames came into play.


----------

